# Indian doctor removes 13cm live worm from man’s eye



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

When an elderly Indian patient came to Dr V Seetharaman with persistent pain in his eye, what the surgeon found was reminiscent of a far-fetched alien movie plot: a live, 13 centimetre-long worm.

http://dawn.com/2012/06/29/indian-doc-removes-13cm-live-worm-from-mans-eye/

Video of India TV news-item:

http://www.zie.nl/video/algemeen/Arts-haalt-worm-van-15-centimeter-uit-oog/m1fzfeefvxxb


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh I don't even want to look at any of this.... Shane read that story out to me just a couple of hours ago. I felt physically sick at the thought of it. I don't know - anything to do with eyes just grosses me out!!!!!

It's funny - Shane often laughs at me at times like that - into Halloween bigtime but don't do real life gross!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

No. I will not watch this. I can look at almost anything gross....except EYES. BLLaarrggggggggggggggggggggggggg....


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oooooh me too, eyes are my ONE thing! :eekin: Gross!!!!


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Some info about the Loa Loa worm: http://lhsvirtualzoo.wikispaces.com/Loa+Loa+Eye+Worm
(Some pics are included; have fun!)


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Awww now see I just KNEW I shouldn't have clicked on that link......... grosssssss


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

still not looking.


----------

